
Yet an Other Website Generator - y_nk
https://y-nk.github.io/blog/encre-a-minimal-blog-engine.html
======
y_nk
I've been building a "markdown-driven blog generator" with minimal mindset.

There's no "templating engine", plugin system or bloated options, just
"optional" functions to render partial parts of a post" (default are provided)

